# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی کشاورزی

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی کشاورزی

هدف
زمین و کشاورزی از دیرباز همواره مورد توجه انسان بوده است چرا که اصلی ترین منبع تأمین نیازهای غذایی برای انسان بوده است. با توجه به اینکه امروزه تمام صنایع از علم و دانش خاص خود برخوردار می باشند صنعت کشاورزی نیز به متخصصانی ویژه کشاورزی و در رابطه با آن نیازمند است که بتواند با استفاده از علم و دانش خود قابلیت ها و توانایی های کمی و کیفی این صنعت را افزایش دهند.
همچنین با توجه به اهمیت و گستره این صنعت، امروزه نمی توان تمام موارد و مطالب پیرامون صنعت کشاورزی را در یک رشته یا گرایش خلاصه کرد لذا با ایجاد گرایش های مختلف، هر قیمت از این صنعت بطور خاص مورد توجه قرار می گیرد.
توانایی های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
اقتصاد کشاورزی
رشته مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی نیز مثل دو رشته مهندسی كشاورزی آبیاری و مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی تنها از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی دانشجو می*پذیرد چرا كه دانشجوی این رشته باید بتواند به خوبی محاسبه كرده و اطلاعات به دست آمده را تجزیه و تحلیل كند. یعنی بعد از این كه اطلاعات فنی مورد نیاز خود را از متخصصان كشاورزی در بخشهای مختلف اعم از آبیاری ، زراعت ، خاك*شناسی، علوم دامی و سایر متخصصان دریافت كرد، یك برنامه عملی مناسب در زمینه مقدار نیروی كار دائمی یا فصلی ، نوع ماشین*آلات مصرفی و الگوی بهینه تقاضا و مصرف بخشهای مختلف كشاورزی تعیین نماید و البته چنین كاری نیاز به ریاضی و آمار قوی و آشنایی با اصول كشاورزی دارد.
به تجربه ثابت شده است كه داوطلبان گروه ریاضی و فیزیك به دلیل اینكه پایه ریاضی آنها قوی است . در این رشته موفق*تر هستند.
در ضمن دانشجویی كه به كشاورزی علاقه دارد و از كار و فعالیت در مزارع و دامداری*ها لذت می*برد، می*تواند در این رشته پیشرفت كند چون یك فارغ*التحصیل مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی نمی*تواند از محیط*های روستایی و قطبهای تولید كشاورزی فاصله بگیرد و در پشت میز محاسبات اقتصادی خود را انجام دهد.
آبیاری
مهندسی كشاورزی دارای 10 رشته است كه در این میان سه رشته مهندسی آبیاری، مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی و مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی از بین داوطلبان گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی دانشجو می*پذیرند به عبارت دیگر در این سه رشته دانشجویان باید بر دروس ریاضی و فیزیك مسلط بوده و بتوانند بخوبی تجزیه و تحلیل كرده و محاسبه كنند و از عهده دروس مهم این رشته از قبیل نقشه*برداری یا استاتیك برآیند.
ماشین های کشاورزی
بسیاری از داوطلبان آزمون سراسری تصور می*كنند كه مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی همان مهندسی مكانیك است در حالی كه این رشته در مقطع كارشناسی حدفاصل مهندسی كشاورزی و مهندسی مكانیك می*باشد و دانشجویان این رشته باید از هر دو علم اطلاعات كافی داشته باشند.
اگر دانشجوی ماشینهای كشاورزی شرایط محصولات زراعی و باغی را نداند، طراحی او در عمل موفق نخواهد بود. به عنوان مثال اگر بخواهد یك ماشین دروگر گندم را طراحی كند باید بداند كه گندم در زمان برداشت چه خصوصیاتی دارد؟ تراكم كاشت آن چگونه است و چه انتظاراتی از ماشین دروگر می*رود و بعد از برداشت چه عملیاتی باید بر روی گندم انجام گیرد؟* جنس خاك چیست؟ شیب زمین چند درصد است؟ مزرعه وسیع است یا این كه قطعه كوچكی است؟ و سوالاتی از این دست كه پاسخ به همه آنها نیاز به یك دید كلی از كشاورزی دارد و این دید كلی را دانشجو با خواندن دروس پایه و اصلی كشاورزی كسب می*كند.
یك مهندس ماشینهای كشاورزی علاوه بر طراحی ماشین باید كاربرد ماشین را نیز بیاموزد. به همین دلیل دانشجویان در مقطع كارشنایس بیشتر با كاربرد ماشینهای كشاورزی آشنا می*شوند و در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترا به طراحی ماشینهای كشاورزی می*پردازند. همچنین دانشجوی این رشته باید در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیك قوی و توانمند باشد چون دروس این رشته ارتباط زیادی با این دو درس دارد. برای مثال دانشجوی ماشینهای كشاورزی باید از مقاومت قطعات ماشینهای كشاورزی اطلاع داشته باشد. در نتیجه لازم است دروسی از قبیل مقاومت مصالح و استاتیك بخواند. و باز به همین دلیل دانشجویان این رشته از بین داوطلبان گروه ریاضی و فیزیك انتخاب می شوند.
معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی

مهندسی كشاورزی در مقطع لیسانس دارای سه گرایش اقتصاد كشاورزی ، آبیاری ، ماشینهای كشاورزی در گروه علوم ریاضی می*باشد كه در زیر به معرفی آنها می پردازیم:
اقتصاد كشاورزی
بازار محصولات كشاورزی به دلیل این كه در بسیاری از موارد پیوستگی تولید را ندارد و متغیرهایی مثل آب و هوا و خاك بر آن اثر می*گذارد، به مطالعه تخصصی ویژه*ای نیازمند است یعنی كارشناس و متخصص این بخش باید علاوه بر آشنایی با مسائل كشاورزی از قبیل اصول زراعت و بازارهای محصولات كشاورزی باید با اصول و مبانی علم اقتصاد مثل اقتصاد خرد و كلان نیز آشنا باشد.
مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی قوانین كلان اقتصاد را در بخش كشاورزی پیاده می*كند تا بتوان از امكانات و منابع موجود بهترین استفاده را كرد و بیشترین سود را به دست آورد. به عبارت دیگر در این علم مسائل اقتصادی در بخش كشاورزی اعمال می*شود تا با استفاده از منابع موجود اعم از زمین ، آب ، كود ، بذر نیروی انسانی و سرمایه حداكثر محصول و حداكثر سود به دست آید.
مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی رشته*ای است كه تلاش می*كند از یك سو فعالیت كشاورزان و مدیران واحدهای كشاورزی را بهینه كند و از سوی دیگر در بهبود برنامه*ریزی سیاستمداران و مدیران دولتی در بخش كشاورزی نقش داشته باشد.
دروس اختصاصی دو رشته اقتصاد گرایش اقتصاد كشاورزی و رشته* مهندسی كشاورزی یكی است اما دانشجویان رشته اقتصاد گرایش اقتصاد كشاورزی پایه رشته تحصیلی*شان بر علم اقتصاد استوار است و دانشجویان رشته مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی پایه دروسشان بر دانش كشاورزی استوار شده است و بدون شك یك دانشجوی اقتصاد كشاورزی به دلیل عدم آشنایی با دانش كشاورزی و عوامل طبیعی از قبیل آب، خاك و هوا نمی*تواند در این رشته كارایی لازم را داشته باشد.
به عبارت دیگر هدف تربیت كارشناسی است كه با تكیه بر معلومات و تجاربی كه می*اندوزند بتوانند سمتهایی چون مجری، برنامه*ریز، تحلیل*گر برنامه*های كشاورزی و اقتصاد كشاورزی را عهده*دار شوند. داوطلب باید از روحیه كاركردن در محیط*های روستایی و قطبهای تولید كشاورزی و دانش قوی ریاضی دبیرستان برخوردار و به فعالیتهای پژوهشی ، ارشادی و مشورتی در زمینه*های علوم اقتصادی و اجتماعی روستایی و كشاورزی است علاقمند باشد.
طول دوره 4 سال است و دورس شامل 20 واحد دروس عمومی، 23 واحد دروس علوم پایه، 49 واحد دروس اصلی كشاورزی است كه پس از آنها واحدهای اختصاصی اصول مربوط به اقتصاد خرد و كلان دانشجویان، نظامها و اندیشه*های اقتصادی اسلامی، اصول اقتصادی و كاربرد آن در كشاورزی و منابع طبیعی ریاضیات و آمار كاربردی در اقتصاد، مدیریت ، بازاریابی ،*حسابداری و تعاون ، مبانی علوم اجتماعی و تحلیل سیستمها در 43 واحد تعلیم داده می*شود. فارغ*التحصیلان عنوان مهندس كشاورزی در رشته اقتصاد را دارا می*شوند. بعضی مراكز جذب فارغ*التحصیلان عبارت است از : واحدهای اجرایی ، تحقیقاتی ، آموزشی و خدماتی كشاورزی در بخشهای دولتی تعاونی و خصوصی . امكان ادامه تحصیل تا سطح كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری در داخل كشور و تا سطوح بالاتر در خارج از كشور وجود دارد.
آبیاری
علم آبیاری ، علم آب و خاك است و دانشجویان این رشته درباره نحوه رساندن آب تا مزرعه توسط كانالها یا لوله*های انتقال آب و شبكه*های توزیع آب در زمین زراعی ، تامین نیاز محصولات زراعتی و باغی با روشهای مختلف آبیاری ، خارج ساختن آبهای اضافی از پیرامون ریشه به منظور تنفس ریشه گیاه توسط شبكه*های زهكشی و احداث سدهای انحرافی و خاكی برای آبیاری كشاورزی آموزش می*بینند.
دانشجویان رشته آبیاری بخشی از دروس رشته مهندسی عمران آب و بخشی از دروس رشته كشاورزی را مطالعه می*كنند. چرا كه هدف این رشته استفاده از آب در كشاورزی است. بنابراین یك مهندس آبیاری باید با آب و ویژگی*های آن ، طریقه استحصال آب، طریقه انتقال آب به محل مصرف و طریقه مصرف آب آشنا باشد و برای تسلط به موارد فوق لازم است كه از دانشهای دیگری از قبیل زمین*شناسی ، هواشناسی ،* خاك*شناسی، گیاه*شناسی، طراحی و ساخت تاسیسات آبی و مكانیزم مصرف آب توسط خاك و گیاه اطلاع داشته باشد.
برای مثال باید بداند كه یك باغ به چقدر آب نیاز دارد و گیاه باغی چه فرقی با گیاه علوفه*ای دارد؟ یا این كه بداند در كشت سنتی، كشت مكانیزه و كشت آبیاری تحت فشار چقدر آب مصرف می*شود و همچنین باید بداند كه یك سد چه ارتفاع، عرض ، حجم و بیرون*ریزی آب باید داشته باشد.
مهندس عمران آب*سازه*های آبی را طراحی می*كند اما مهندس آبیاری طراحی*های هیدرولیكی تاسیسات آبی را انجام می*دهد. برای مثال مهندس آبیاری حجم،*ارتفاع و عرض سد را تعیین می*كند و مهندس عمران مشخص می*كند كه سد مورد نظر باید با چه آماتور و سیمانی ساخته شود و مقاومت آن چقدر باید باشد.
هدف دوره تربیت كارشناسان كارآموزی است كه بتوانند علاوه بر عهده*دار شدن مسوولیت در رشته*های آبیاری و امور آب كشور در برنامه*ریزی و آموزش علوم آبیاری و زهكشی منشاء خدمات شایسته باشند.
طول این دوره 4 سال است كه طی آن دانشجویان با فراگرفتن 20 واحد دروس عمومی، 31 واحد دروس علوم پایه ، 30 واحد دروس اصلی كشاورزی و 54 واحد دروس تخصصی نظری، عملی و كارهای صحرایی مهارتهای لازم برای انجام دادن امور فوق را كسب می*كنند.
داوطلبان باید در علوم پایه ریاضی و تجربی قوی، در رابطه با آب، خاك و مصرف بهینه آب علاقه*مند و برای اشتغال در كارهای صحرایی دارای توان جسمی كافی و روحیه لازم باشند. فارغ*التحصیلان می*توانند تا سطح كارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر ادامه تحصیل دهند و یا در وزارت كشاورزی و امور آب سازمانهای آب منطقه*ای وزارت نیرو ، واحد آب وزارت جهاد کشاورزی و مهندسان مشاور رشته آب كشور به كار اشتغال ورزند.
ماشینهای كشاورزی
دانشجوی رشته ماشینهای كشاورزی در مقطع كارشناسی درباره كاربرد ماشینها در مزرعه و مدیریت و اجرای طرحهای مكانیزاسیون آموزش می*بیند. كه از جمله این ماشینها می*توان به ماشین*های تسطیح اراضی ، ماشینهای خاك*ورزی، ماشینهای كاشت، ماشینهای داشت، ماشینهای برداشت و ماشینهای پس برداشت اشاره كرد .
هدف تربیت كارشناسانی است كه بتوانند در زمینه*های مربوط به كاربرد، نگهداری، تعمیر و ترویج ماشینهای كشاورزی ، برنامه*ریزی منطقه*ای ، مكانیزاسیون كشاورزی، مجری و ارزیاب پروژه*های عملیاتی و برنامه*های آموزش و تحقیقات عمل كنند. نیز با زمینه*های طراحی ادوات آشنا باشند. مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی، كاربرد مهندسی مكانیك در كشاورزی است و هدف آن تربیت كارشناسانی است كه بتوانند در زمینه*های كاربرد، نگهداری ، تعمیر و ترویج ماشینهای كشاورزی، برنامه*ریزی منطقه*ای ، مكانیزاسیون كشاورزی و مجری و ارزیاب پروژه*های عملیاتی فعالیت نمایند.
ماشینهای تسطیح اراضی برای هموار كردن پستی و بلندی*های زمین به كار می*رود تا زمین شیب مورد نیاز را برای كشت مورد نظر به دست بیاورد. در این زمینه مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی به نقشه*برداری و محاسبه مقداری خاكی كه باید برداشه شده و یا در جاهای گود ریخته شود، می*پردازد.
كار ماشینهای خاك*ورزی نیز آماده كردن زمین برای كشت و كار می*باشد. در این زمینه یك مهندس ماشینهای كشاورزی مقدار شخمی كه زمین باید بخورد و همچنین جهت شخم را با توجه به نوع كشت و نوع آبیاری زمین مورد نظر تعیین می*كند.
در مورد ماشینهای كاشت نیز می*توان به بذر كارها اشاره كرد كه برای زیرخاك كردن انواع بذر به كار می*رود و ماشینهای داشت نیز شامل ماشین*های پخش كود ، سم*پاش*ها، ماشینهای آبیاری و هر ماشین* دیگری می*شود كه در مزرعه از مرحله سبز شدن گیاه تا برداشت مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد. ماشینهای برداشت نیز شامل دروگرها و كمباین*ها می*شود كه با توجه به نوع كشت مورد استفاده قرار می*گیرد.
در كل محاسبه ماشینهای مورد نیاز برای یك مزرعه، نگهداری و رسیدگی به تعمیرات و برنامه*ریزی برای زمان و نحوه كار ماشینهای موردنظر بوسیله فارغ*التحصیل این رشته انجام می*گیرد.
البته در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترا دانشجویان این رشته به طراحی ماشینهای كشاورزی می*پردازند. دروس این رشته تشكیل شده است از : 20 واحد دروس عمومی، 27 واحد دروس علوم پایه ، 54 واحد دروس اصلی كشاورزی ، 53 واحد دروس تخصصی شامل دروس پایه، دروس مهندسی ، مكانیزمهای مربوط به ادوات و ماشینهای كشاورزی ، كاربرد،*نگهداری و تعمیر و زمینه*های طراحی آنها. طول دوره 4 سال است .
دروس دوره به صورتهای نظری ، عملی و كارهای صحرایی است. فارغ*التحصیلان دارای عنوان مهندسی كشاورزی در رشته ماشینهای كشاورزی خواهند شد و در صورت دارابودن شرایط می*توانند در سطح كارشناسی ارشد (در داخل كشور) و دكترا ادامه تحصیل دهند. از مراكز عمده جذب فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته: سازمانهای آموزشی ، تحقیقاتی ،*برنامه*ریزی و اجرایی مانند وزارت جهاد کشاورزی ، شركتهای كشت و صنعت ،*واحدهای تولیدی بخش خصوصی و ... است .
آمادگی جسمی و روحی برای كارهای عملی و برخورداری از دقت كافی برای محاسبات فنی از ویژگیهای مطلوب داوطلبان این دوره است و باید در دروس ریاضی، فیزیك و آمار قوی باشند.
البته همانطور كه پیش از این گفته شد عمده درسهای این رشته، آبیاری است و دانشجویان آبیاری دروسی در زمینه شناخت منابع آب زیرزمینی و سطحی و نحوه بهره*برداری بهینه از این منابع و آبیاری و زهكشی (شیوه*های آبیاری زمین*های مختلف و نحوه دفع آبهای مازاد و هدایت آن به سوی رودخانه) مطالعه می*كنند.
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر
فارغ*التحصیلان مقطع كارشناسی مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی می*توانند در مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكترا ادامه تحصیل دهند. گرایشهای دوره كارشناسی ارشد در رشته آبیاری شامل : كارشناسی ارشد آبیاری و زه*كشی و كارشناسی ارشد تاسیسات آبیاری است. گرایشهایی مانند هیدرولوژی و هیدرولیك نیز قبلا وجود داشته كه فعلا در این دو رشته دانشجو پذیرفته نمی*شود. گرایشهای دوره دكترای آبیاری نیز همان آبیاری زه*كشی و تاسیسات آبیاری است.
فارغ*التحصیلان مقطع كارشناسی ماشینهای كشاورزی می*توانند در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در گرایشهای مكانیك ماشینهای كشاورزی، ترویج ماشینهای كشاورزی و مكانیزاسیون كشاورزی به تحصیل ادامه دهند. در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد امكان ادامه تحصیل در داخل كشور در هر سه گرایش یاد شده وجود دارد، اما در مقطع دكتری دانشجویان می*توانند گرایش مكانیك ماشینهای كشاورزی را داخل كشور دنبال كنند.
رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته
مهندسی اقتصاد كشاورزی دارای دروس اختصاصی مشترك با رشته اقتصاد گرایش اقتصاد است.
مهندسی آبیاری دارای اشتراكات با مهندسی عمران - آب می*باشد.
مهندسی ماشینهای كشاورزی كاربرد مهندسی مكانیك در كشاورزی است و دارای واحدهای مشابه این رشته می*باشد.
آینده شغلی و بازار كار
اقتصاد کشاورزی
هرساله از طریق رسانه*های گروهی مطلع می*شویم كه در بعضی از نقاط كشور، در دی*ماه یا فروردین ماه سیل می*آید و در تیرماه و مردادماه در همان منطقه خشكسالی می*شود. حوادثی كه آثار و تبعات آن از یك سو به صورت فقر، مهاجرت بی*رویه روستائیان به شهرها، ناامنی، فساد و ناهنجاری*های اجتماعی جلوه*گر می*شود و از سوی دیگر باعث وابستگی كشور ما به قدرتهای بزرگ دنیا می*گردد. قدرتهایی كه امروزه محصولات مهم كشاورزی از قبیل گندم و برنج را نه به عنوان كالای مصرفی بلكه به عنوان ابزارهای سیاسی می*دانند.
حال در مقابل این مشكل چه باید كرد؟
باید گفت كه این بر عهده برنامه*ریزان اقتصاد كشاورزی است كه الگوهای متداول اقتصادی را با شرایط عینی كشور و با استفاده از تجربیات دیگران و پیش*شرطهای اجتماعی، سیاسی و فرهنگی تعیین و طراحی كرده و ساز و كاری متناسب با شرایط موجود كشور ارائه دهند تا بتوان از بروز حوادث فوق و پیامدهای منفی آن تا حدودی جلوگیری كرد.
اما متاسفانه در كشور ما جایگاه فارغ*التحصیلان مهندسی كشاورزی و از جمله مهندس اقتصاد كشاورزی به درستی مشخص نیست. البته این به آن معنا نیست كه فارغ*التحصیل این رشته در صورت توانمندی می*تواند در شركت*های خصوصی طرحهای اقتصادی و كشاورزی ارائه دهد یا در جهاد كشاورزی به برنامه*ریزی كوتاه مدت، میان مدت و بلند مدت برای واحدهای كشاورزی مثل مزارع ، مرغداری*ها و كارخانه*های صنایع غذایی بپردازد یا در مورد علل موفقیت و عدم موفقیت واحدهای مختلف كشاورزی و نحوه سرمایه*گذاری در زمینه محصولات كشاورزی تحقیق كند.
ماشین های کشاورزی
آیا حضور مهندسین ماشینهای كشاورزی در كارخانجات ساخت ماشینهای كشاورزی امری ضروری است؟
شاید به نظر شما پاسخ این سوال واضح و روشن است و اصلا نیازی به طرح چنین سوالی نیست. اما حقیقت این است كه عده*ای معتقدند یك مهندس مكانیك نیز می*تواند مسوولیت* مهندس ماشینهای كشاورزی را بر عهده گرفته و ماشین*های كشاورزی را طراحی كند. در حالی كه اگر یك مهندس طراح از خواص مكانیكی محصولات كشاورزی اطلاع نداشته باشد، نتیجه كار كیفیت خوبی نخواهد داشت.
برای مثال اگر قرار است در یك كارخانه تراكتورسازی، تراكتوری برای درو كردن خوشه*های گندم طراحی شود، باید تیغه كمباین برای بریدن این محصول حساب شده باشد و زاویه برش مشخص گردد و البته این كار در حیطه تخصص مهندس ماشینهای كشاورزی است. خوشبختانه در حال حاضر مدیران كارخانجات ساخت ماشین*های كشاورزی نیز به همین نتیجه رسیده*اند و فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته بطور نسبی از فرصت*های شغلی خوبی برخوردارند.
آبیاری
آیا می*دانید كه در كشور ما هر ساله بیش از 75 درصد از آب استحصالی به هدر می*رود؟ و در حالی كه میزان كشت آبی كشور و همچنین نیاز واقعی آبی زمینهای زراعی و باغات، نباید از 20 میلیارد متر مكعب آب افزونتر باشد، هرساله 82 میلیارد متر مكعب آب در بخش كشاورزی مصرف می*شود؟ تصور می*كنید كه به چه دلیل هر ساله بخش اعظم این منبع بزرگ حیاتی در كشور ما تلف می*شود؟
كارشناسان و متخصصان آبیاری معتقدند كه مشكل اصلی، آبیاری سنتی است . زیرا در آبیاری سنتی به علت روان بودن آب و قرار گرفتن در معرض خورشید و مجاورت با بادهای موسمی و غیرموسمی ، تبخیر آب بسیار زیاد است. از سوی دیگر در آبیاری سنتی با استفاده از رودخانه*ها و ریزش*های جوی ، صرف نظر از فرو رفتن آب در زیر زمین كه منجر به اتلاف بخش بزرگی از آب می*شود، موجبات رویش علف هرز و پراكندگی بذر در باغ یا مزرعه را فراهم می*سازد و بالاخره در این روش بسیاری از كشاورزان بیش از حد نیاز، گیاهان را آبیاری می*كنند و حتی به میزان 3 برابر نیاز واقعی گیاه به مزرعه آب هدایت می*شود و چون آب یكی از عمده اقلام هزینه می*باشد، قیمت تمام شده تولیدات كشاورزی نیز با مصرف آب اضافی، به میزان چشمگیری افزایش می*یابد.
از همین*جا می*توان به نقش مهم فارغ*التحصیلان مهندسی آبیاری و نیاز جامعه ما به این دسته از متخصصان پی*برد با افرادی كه باطراحی روشهای آبیاری نوین نه تنها از تلفات آب جلوگیری می*كنند بلكه با به حداقل رساندن تنش گیاهی در جذب آب و كمك به گسترش ریشه*های مرئی در اعماق پایین*تر خاك، میزان محصول در واحد سطح را در مواردی به میزان 2 تا 3 برابر افزایش می*دهند و باعث بالا بردن كیفیت تولید نیز می*شوند.
برای مثال امروزه مهندسین آبیاری ایرانی با ابداع شیوه آبیاری قطره*ثقلی توانسته*اند به اهداف باارزشی از جمله صرفه*جویی 70 درصدی ، ازدیاد محصول در واحد سطح ، عدم نیاز به پمپ و نیروی الكتریسیته ، عدم نیاز به مدیریت متبحر و گران قیمت*، عدم گرفتگی قطره*چكان*ها ، لازم نبودن سرمایه اولیه زیاد ،*آموزش سریع و چند روزه به زارعان و در نهایت افزایش درآمد كشاورزان و سرمایه*گذران در این بخش اشاره كرد كه همه این موارد ، در دراز مدت در صورت عمومیت یافتن آن در سطح مزارع كشور، سبب خواهد شد تا بتدریج از واردات مواد غذایی بی*نیاز شده و از مهاجرت روستائیان به شهرها به طرز مطلوبی جلوگیری شود.
ما در منطقه*ای زندگی می*كنیم كه آب معدود و زمین محدود داریم. پس لازم است در كشاورزی بهترین روش را بكار ببریم تا بالاترین راندمان را داشته باشیم اما متاسفانه در ایران راندمان آبیاری 30 یا 25 درصد است یعنی از هر 100 لیتر آب ، 70 تا 75 لیتر آن از بین می*رود و ما فقط 30 لیتر آن را مصرف می*كنیم در حالی كه در دنیا این راندمان 70 درصد است و حتی در تعدادی از كشورهای پیشرفته دنیا این راندمان به 90 درصد هم رسیده است. حال اگر ما راندمان آبیاری*مان را دو برابر كنیم بدون شك تولیدات كشاورزی ما رشد بسیاری خواهد داشت.
در حال حاضر فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته در بخش خصوصی، وزارت نیرو ، وزارت جهاد كشاورزی ، مهندسین مشاور آب و خاك ، پیمانكاری*های مختلف و شیلات زمینه كاری دارند. برای مثال در بخش شیلات، طراحی استخر برای پرورش ماهی در حیطه كار مهندسین آبیاری حضوری فعال دارند.
در یك كلام باید گفت كه فرصت*های شغلی این رشته بسیار زیاد و حتی بیشتر از مهندسی عمران است چون از یك سو تعداد فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته كمتر از مهندسین عمران است و از سوی دیگر بازار كار بسیار متنوع و در عین حال تخصصی برای این دسته از فارغ*التحصیلان وجود دارد.
یك مهندس آبیاری علاوه بر كار در زمینه* تخصصی خود می*تواند در زمینه*های دیگر مثل نقشه*برداری، محاسبه آبهای روان وسایل ناشی از بارندگی ، طراحی و احداث سیل*بندها ، حفاظت آب و خاك در مقابل فرسایش ، طراحی سیستم فاضلاب شهری و استفاده از زمینه*های شور و قلیایی و آبهای شور در كشاورزی فعالیت كند.
زراعت
دانش آموزان عزیزی كه در شهرها ساكن هستید و محصولات صنعتی و كنسرو شده كشاورزی را مصرف می كنید بیشتر كشاورزی و نباتات یك رشته استراتژیك و اساس برای استقلال و آبروی یك كشور پهناور مانند ایران است . مطالعه و بررسی در زمینه کاشت و پرورش گیاهان زراعی و انتخاب ارقام مناسب این گیاهان و برداشت صحیح محصولات آنها در رشته ای از علوم دانشگاهی قرار می گیرد که تخت عنوان رشته زراعت و اصلاح نباتات نامیده می شود.
هدف از ایجاد دوره تربیت افرادی است که بتوانند به عنوان کارشناس در زمینه های مختلف تولیدی، برنامه ریزی منطقه ای و مطالعاتی و همچنین به صورت تحقیقات کشاورزی و یا به عنوان مدیر و مجری واحدهای تولیدی دولتی و خصوصی بخش کشاورزی منشاء خدمت باشند.
فارغ التحصیلان این رشته می توانند در موارد زیر نقش و توانایی خود را ایفاء نمایند.
- به عنوان مدیر یا مجری واحدهای تولیدی دولتی و خصوصی کشاورزی
- به صورت کارشناس متخصص و برنامه ریز در زمینه های مختلف زراعت در واحدهای اجرائی نظیر وزارت کشاورزی و غیره.
- به عنوان مربی در دبیرستانهای کشاورزی و مجری امور تحقیقات در واحدهای تحقیقات کشاورزی.
- مراکز عمده جذب فارغ التحصیلان این رشته موسسات تحقیقاتی از قبیل موسسه اصلاح و تهیه نهال و بذر، موسسه خاک شناسی و مراکز آموزشی کشاورزی و وزارت جهاد کشاورزی، موسسات اجرایی مانند سازمان ترویج، شرکتهای تعاونی روستایی، شرکتهای کشت و صنعت، مرکز خدمات کشاورزی وزارت جهاد کشاورزی، بنیاد جانبازان و بخش خصوصی است.

----------


## Parniya



----------


## Parniya

_________________
منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------

